
Greenwich: the rich town on the frontline of US hedge fund fight - thisisit
https://www.ft.com/content/3bffaf1c-3e35-11e8-b9f9-de94fa33a81e
======
thisisit
Non-paywall link:

[https://archive.fo/s7MQ1](https://archive.fo/s7MQ1)

